# 99 a6 avant



## tmak716 (Aug 17, 2015)

What's up all, stepping over from the vw side. I'm picking up a 99 avant for an amazing price. Only thing is I haven't gone to get it yet & the seller doesn't know anything other than it runs & drives and is black lol. So My question is, was there only one specific engine option (2.8) for the avant, or multiple??? Thanks in advance

Sent from my Z970 using Tapatalk


----------



## tmak716 (Aug 17, 2015)

Been researching like hell and finding conflicting info

Sent from my Z970 using Tapatalk


----------



## redbullgotwings (Sep 29, 2011)

2.8, 4.2, or 2.7t I think 
Check the coolant reservoir for oil and the oil for water. A lot of people blow head gaskets somehow. See if there is a timing belt sticker telling you when it's been done. 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## tmak716 (Aug 17, 2015)

2.8 😔👎

Sent from my Z970 using Tapatalk


----------



## tmak716 (Aug 17, 2015)

Runs like a champ though, very smooth but needs more power for sure. Can anyone point me in the right direction of a one stop performance site for everything rather than bouncing from site to site??

Sent from my Z970 using Tapatalk


----------



## nuGGet_puFFer (Nov 25, 2011)

tmak716 said:


> Runs like a champ though, very smooth but needs more power for sure. Can anyone point me in the right direction of a one stop performance site for everything rather than bouncing from site to site??
> 
> Sent from my Z970 using Tapatalk


There really aren't any performance upgrades for the 2.8, that are worth it, besides supercharging it, which also isn't worth it, sorry.


----------



## tmak716 (Aug 17, 2015)

Nitrous it is then!!

Sent from my Z970 using Tapatalk


----------



## nuGGet_puFFer (Nov 25, 2011)

tmak716 said:


> Nitrous it is then!!
> 
> Sent from my Z970 using Tapatalk


Lol


----------



## tmak716 (Aug 17, 2015)

You would think as long as that paper weight has been around there would be a ****-ton of upgrades for it. Are there any chips or ecu upgrades for it ?

Sent from my Z970 using Tapatalk


----------



## DrivenDailyBrea C5 A6 (Aug 28, 2015)

I just picked up a 99 Avant - Black as well. :thumbup: I've been looking for exterior and power upgrades. There's a decent amount of upgrades if you want it to look like a S6/ RS6 as for power i haven't had much luck either. So far I only found the supercharger and intakes.


----------



## tmak716 (Aug 17, 2015)

I'm just gonna chip it, k&n drop in, and free flow the exhaust (high flow cats&no resonator) and call it done performance wise. Other than that do a super clean OEM+ inside & out & upgrade all the suspension

Sent from my Z970 using Tapatalk


----------

